# going back



## jojo

After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)

I'm so gutted I can barely type this


Jo xx


----------



## Dolphin.

xx


----------



## AfroSaxon

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx


:sorry:


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Really sorry to hear that, Jo. I know you loved it here. But maybe sometime in the not so distant future you'll be back again when the kids are a bit older and when you will be able to spend more time here with your OH. You will definitely be missed here too. :sad:

take care,
Caz.I


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx


so sorry for u jo jo i no how much spain ment to you good luck for the future 
shaun n tina xxxx
ps thanks for being a great host in spain


----------



## xabiaxica

wow that's a shame jojo - I know how you love it here


these days we have to go where the work is though, don't we, especially when we have kids?

at least you did what we all recommend to people to do, and didn't sell up in the UK, so have something to return to

& as the others have said - it doesn't have to be forever, does it?


you don't have to leave the forum though, do you?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Aww Jo .. xxx


----------



## owdoggy

Sorry to hear that Jo, Spain won't be the same without you









Chin up eh, I'm sure you'll be back......in fact I'm certain of it




Doggy


----------



## VFR

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Good luck Jo, and look on the bright side as you are better placed than most (house/job) 
You will still be on here & can nip over to Spain for a break now and then also, and I fancy that when you do you will really enjoy your time here even more as a result.


----------



## Seb*

What a shame to see you leave Jo. It must feel really bad right now (especially on so short notice), but I am sure the move will have a positive impact on family life. Get yourself sorted out in the UK and enjoy the supermarkets  . I am sure in some years the economical situation will be relaxed, maybe this will be the time to open a spanish branch of your OH´s business. Or just retire early to spain?

I am sure you will be back sooner or later. Time flies by lane:



Sebastian


----------



## gerrit

Sorry to hear that


----------



## mrypg9

Sorry to hear that....but you'll be able to continue with this forum, won't you?
You'll be back.....


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry to hear that....but you'll be able to continue with this forum, won't you?
> You'll be back.....


I don't see any reason why jojo shouldn't continue as a mod - after all - she's been there, done that & got the t-shirt!!

personally if I was in her position & returning somewhat unwillingly - no matter how much it's the sensible thing to do - I don't think I'd want to be using an expat forum for a while


----------



## Stravinsky

Jo's not sure if she wants to continue as a mod ...... so its up to you lot to try and persuade her 

There are plenty of people on the Spanish forums that dont actually live in Spain, and its not a problem


----------



## Seb*

Stravinsky said:


> Jo's not sure if she wants to continue as a mod ...... so its up to you lot to try and persuade her
> 
> There are plenty of people on the Spanish forums that dont actually live in Spain, and its not a problem


Jo stopping would be a devastating hit for the spain forums, so let´s hope we can keep her


----------



## nigele2

I imagine many expats might well benefit from "Not an uncommon tale - the return". A very good subject here for possibly several in coming years. But in Jo's case I can't believe this is not just an extended holiday in the UK 

Give Jo a little space and I think we will be seeing her here real soon


----------



## Xose

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx


You'll be sorely missed Jo. Hopefully you'll come back to the forum after a while to say hi and let us know how you are and how the settling back went.

Whichever way it pans out, all the best for the future.

Xose


----------



## dunmovin

Jo, you presence in Spain will be missed, but you still have a lot of knowledge to share with people who are either coming out here or already living here. Even though you might be back in Britain, it would be a sad loss to all of us if you didn't keep posting and doing the great job you do as a mod.

Your Pal

Willie


----------



## Tallulah

Hi Jo, sorry to hear that you're moving back - I know it's been a complete rollercoaster for you lately with all you've been going through. Like the others, I hope you'll be back soon (not just on the forum, but back in Spain) as hopefully the kids will be completing their schooling there in the UK and then one day soon you'll be free to come back and enjoy it for good.

xxxx


----------



## DROOBY

Sorry to hear about that JoJo. You were a big help to alot of people including me. Good luck back in the UK!!


----------



## mike kelly

sorry to hear that you are leaving. Please continue to contribute to this forum. It would be really interesting to read your impressions of life in the UK after returning from Spain.


----------



## jojo

Thank you, its nice to know my inane ramblings have meant something lol!! I'm really quite touched!

I've been with a friend today who has been trying to get me house hunting here and telling me its not too late, I'll hate the UK, dont go....??????? However, its done and altho I dont think I've stopped crying for more that half an hour since the decision was made, we cant change our arrangements!!??? 

The hard part about still posting on here, altho I'll understand "both sides of the coin", I will be so eaten with envy and jealousy!!!!! But we'll see. I will miss the forum terribly and that was something I said to my husband in favour of staying during one of our "discussions" about going back - he was speechless at that one lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez

Sorry to hear that you are returning , although reluctantly!!! You will be missed but I hope you'll think of continuing. Best wishes for the future & look forward to the day you can return for good. 

Don't forget to get the dogs checked @ the vets for ticks & fleas before you go !!! You don't want a problem with getting them back in.


----------



## jojo

gus-lopez said:


> Sorry to hear that you are returning , although reluctantly!!! You will be missed but I hope you'll think of continuing. Best wishes for the future & look forward to the day you can return for good.
> 
> Don't forget to get the dogs checked @ the vets for ticks & fleas before you go !!! You don't want a problem with getting them back in.



Yes, Gus, the dogs thing is an interesting one. We leave the house here Saturday afternoon/evening and then need to be at Santander by Monday lunchtime ish!! The Tick and tape worm thing has to be done within 24 - 48 hours of embarking! I suppose asking my vet to post date the certificate isnt allowed is it ????? :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez

jojo said:


> Yes, Gus, the dogs thing is an interesting one. We leave the house here Saturday afternoon/evening and then need to be at Santander by Monday lunchtime ish!! The Tick and tape worm thing has to be done within 24 - 48 hours of embarking! I suppose asking my vet to post date the certificate isnt allowed is it ????? :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


Well our vet here will use his discretion !! Ask your vet before the w/end whether he can sign it for sunday a.m. & if you have the treatments sat. am it shouldn't be a problem. Failing that ask if he can recommend, & contact for you, a vet in Santander who can do the treatment & sign the forms on monday.


----------



## Muddy

I read your previous post jojo and thought how lucky you were to be in Spain, that getting off the plane thing when the heat and smells hit you and that first breath of air that starts to relax you straight away and the feeling of home!
Reading this post just after was a bit of a shock, and it's very obvious it will be painful for you leaving Spain.
Like others have said you have a great deal to offer with your knowledge of Spain + your experiences there so take a break from the forum for a while but if it doesn't bug you too much then get back on soon.
Hopefully you can take most of your holidays there and in the future go back home for good!!
Thanx for your replies to my posts in the past and all the best for your future..


----------



## lynn

I'm absolutely gutted Jo. We shared so many experiences over the last year, and you were such a support for me during the worst moments of the winter. I know that you have faced a multitude of difficulties and can quite understand how you now need to return to the UK. 

Our lives had quite a few parallels, so it makes me look hard at our own situation and whether we will be doing the same in due course...

The very best to you and your family and I hope it all works out for you

Lynn
x


----------



## jojo

lynn said:


> I'm absolutely gutted Jo. We shared so many experiences over the last year, and you were such a support for me during the worst moments of the winter. I know that you have faced a multitude of difficulties and can quite understand how you now need to return to the UK.
> 
> Our lives had quite a few parallels, so it makes me look hard at our own situation and whether we will be doing the same in due course...
> 
> The very best to you and your family and I hope it all works out for you
> 
> Lynn
> x


Thanks Lynn, I was going to PM you and tell you, but I know you've been busy with visitors and I'm not sure I wanted to talk to you about it cos of the reasons you've given - I didnt want to make you think too much, you're so happy here and you remind me of me a year or so ago! Yes there are so many parallels, but your situation is different, you have you hubby, your kids are settled and you have your parents round the corner!!!

:eyebrows: We've actually had a "stay of execution" because my OH is trying to get the car fit to travel to Santander, but a couple of the parts arent easy to get hold of at short notice and it was all too much of a rush (and I hurt my bad knee again yesterday). So we've delayed leaving this Saturday and are now trying to sort out some new dates with the removal company and the ferry - its not as straight forward as I thought actually!! :eyebrows:

Jo xx


----------



## jojo

.......... and Lynn, I think it was the other way round, you supported me!!! I think it was me snivveling down the phone to you when my dog was ill/ died, I was trapped in the house by the floods, the volcano stopped our OHs getting here......LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn

If there is anything I can do to help Jo, just yell!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

jojo said:


> Thanks Lynn, I was going to PM you and tell you, but I know you've been busy with visitors and I'm not sure I wanted to talk to you about it cos of the reasons you've given - I didnt want to make you think too much, you're so happy here and you remind me of me a year or so ago! Yes there are so many parallels, but your situation is different, you have you hubby, your kids are settled and you have your parents round the corner!!!
> 
> :eyebrows: We've actually had a "stay of execution" because my OH is trying to get the car fit to travel to Santander, but a couple of the parts arent easy to get hold of at short notice and it was all too much of a rush (and I hurt my bad knee again yesterday). So we've delayed leaving this Saturday and are now trying to sort out some new dates with the removal company and the ferry - its not as straight forward as I thought actually!! :eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xx




May be just as well you are not going to Santander this weekend Jo as the Atlantic water sports are on in the port.. so I would imagine driving there will be a nightmare

Chrisx


----------



## Stravinsky

lynn said:


> Our lives had quite a few parallels, so it makes me look hard at our own situation and whether we will be doing the same in due course...


Dont even think about it!


----------



## jojo

Stravinsky said:


> Dont even think about it!


well said Strav! No Lynn, dont!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

jojo said:


> well said Strav! No Lynn, dont!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'll be seeing her this month and will seal her in her apartment!


----------



## lynn

Stravinsky said:


> I'll be seeing her this month and will seal her in her apartment!


Ooooh, I don't think so??? Wrong Lynn???


----------



## Stravinsky

lynn said:


> Ooooh, I don't think so??? Wrong Lynn???


Heh heh ..... Its too early in the morning for me, my mind is confused


----------



## xabiaxica

Stravinsky said:


> Heh heh ..... Its too early in the morning for me, my mind is confused


did you mean me????


I'm going nowhere

I have to admit sometimes early in the morning I see that Lynn has posted something & can't remember doing it!!:confused2:


----------



## lynn

xabiachica said:


> did you mean me????
> 
> 
> I'm going nowhere
> 
> I have to admit sometimes early in the morning I see that Lynn has posted something & can't remember doing it!!:confused2:


I'm just mightily relieved that I'm not going to be locked away in an apartment and the key thrown away! If I thought that was going to happen I think I'd be joining Jo on the next available Santander ferry! I'd watch your back xabiachica:bolt::bolt:


----------



## Stravinsky

xabiachica said:


> did you mean me????
> 
> 
> I'm going nowhere
> 
> I have to admit sometimes early in the morning I see that Lynn has posted something & can't remember doing it!!:confused2:


I was rushing around three forums at the time and got mixed up, you know what I'm like .... I dont usually go locking omplete strangers up in their apartments


----------



## xabiaxica

lynn said:


> I'm just mightily relieved that I'm not going to be locked away in an apartment and the key thrown away! If I thought that was going to happen I think I'd be joining Jo on the next available Santander ferry! I'd watch your back xabiachica:bolt::bolt:


actually I'm very happy shut in my apartment with the aircon now

we had 86% humidity earlier & I felt like I needed another shower within minutes of leaving!

actually I felt more like I'd stepped into a sauna!!


----------



## thrax

Well, JoJo, seems like a bit of an extreme length to go to to avoid buying me that drink. Good luck but once you have figured out why you moved to Spain in the first place my guess is that one day you will be back. Remember, all bad things come to an end....


----------



## jojo

Thrax I'd love to stay here and buy you a drink and to see that baby of yours!!!! I know why I came here in the first place and altho its nothing like I thought it would be, its felt like home from day 1! My heads all over the place with it all. I'm trying to keep focussed on why I have to go back and the good things about it, but my heart keeps screaming out NO!!!!!! Everywhere around me are the sights, sounds, smells of Spain. Even that irrritating little jingle in Mercadona (anyone who's been here for a while knows the one I mean lol) nearly had me in tears this morning cos my days of hearing it are numbered!! As I said on another thread, even my neighbours dreadfully painful wailing/singing is making me feel sad! 

OH is returning to Spain tomorrow, he was coming to help with the packing and sort the car out etc...... I'm sure it would help if he felt the same way I do.... however, I need to snap back into "its the right thing to do" mode

jo xxxx


----------



## thrax

The big question is, will you still post on here and let us knnow how it's going back in UK? You WILL be missed - until you return, that is...


----------



## thrax

Oh, and by the way, our baby is nearly five months old already and doing wonderfully well!!


----------



## Cazzy

Good luck Jo xx


----------



## Andy Capp

X.
What can I say?


----------



## Eamon

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx


When I first joined this forum, you were the 1st to reply, so thanks for all your advise thus far. Must be BIG contract then!


----------



## kathyd

Not sure what to say as you know I had just sent a message to say I know how you feel about the smells in Spain. I guess at the end of the day you have to go where the work is but then Spain is not that far away and so in that respect you can just nip across when you feel the need for a visit.
I can sense you are not happy about it so difficult to know what is the right thing to say.I have been working hard online to build a business so that if anything happens that i lose my job etc I can still have finances coming in.
As some of the others have said you have your house to go back to which is good and makes things easier so you are in a better position than most
Where do you stay over on your drive to Santander?


----------



## shoemanpete

Jo we wish you all the best back in UK. Thanks for the help advice and humour you have provided when we were contemplating our move here, it was invaluable and much needed.
Hope the children settle well too. If your heart is here in Spain then you will be back. You women have a strange knack of winding us men round your little fingers, and don't deny it!

B&P


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx


I thought you had just bought your house in spain?
how will you manage, without sun pool etc.
will you still be on here


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> Thrax I'd love to stay here and buy you a drink and to see that baby of yours!!!! I know why I came here in the first place and altho its nothing like I thought it would be, its felt like home from day 1! My heads all over the place with it all. I'm trying to keep focussed on why I have to go back and the good things about it, but my heart keeps screaming out NO!!!!!! Everywhere around me are the sights, sounds, smells of Spain. Even that irrritating little jingle in Mercadona (anyone who's been here for a while knows the one I mean lol) nearly had me in tears this morning cos my days of hearing it are numbered!! As I said on another thread, even my neighbours dreadfully painful wailing/singing is making me feel sad!
> 
> OH is returning to Spain tomorrow, he was coming to help with the packing and sort the car out etc...... I'm sure it would help if he felt the same way I do.... however, I need to snap back into "its the right thing to do" mode
> 
> jo xxxx


I've just got back from a few days in the north to find turmoil on the forum!!
Jo's packing her bags!!!
I do feel for you Jo, but this last 12 months has been so tough for you and your family. I would imagine there's not really a convincing argument to stay here, especially as you were the only one who was really happy in Spain, weren't you?
I would advise many trips back to keep your spirits up, and as the family finances will be much improved, that won't be a problem! (The problem will more likely be that everybody else in the family will be bored to tears with Spain and will be more into Greece, South Africa or what ever place is in fashion at the moment.)
Please keep up with the forum. Your cheery, well balanced, and informative posts keep the place going.


----------



## Jaxx

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx


So sorry to hear the news Jo, you will be missed greatly,always loved reading your comments,you have helped so many folk on here. Wishing you all the best,chin up it isn't so bad here,and all the very best to you and your family xxx


----------



## natalieml

So sorry to hear your coming back - best of luck with the move and please keep in touch with us all on the forum xx


----------



## jojo

natalieml said:


> So sorry to hear your coming back - best of luck with the move and please keep in touch with us all on the forum xx


Hey, Natalie, I have some almost new uniform if you want it - how I'll get it to you I do not know, but I have a PE kit and a couple of logo polo shirts??

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml

Jo that would be fab. I'm so sad your leaving - I was looking forward to meeting up. Where will you be based in the UK? Maybe we could meet up as I guess we can't meet in October half term in Spain as you won't be there  

I'm still in the UK until 17th December.



jojo said:


> Hey, Natalie, I have some almost new uniform if you want it - how I'll get it to you I do not know, but I have a PE kit and a couple of logo polo shirts??
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Update: 

Well we cancelled our return trip for this Saturday as we didnt have enough time to get everything organised. We've since tried to rebook but now all the ferries are booked up (holiday season duh!!), the flights arent much better and are horrrendously expensive! We have our removal man on standby and I've filled a few boxes, have some stuff ready for the rubbish bin and a pile for charity??!!! But so far, trying to book our return trip is proving difficult to say the least (YAY!!) It looks like its going to be the channel tunnel, altho the dogs are a problem, getting their tick and tape worm certificate within the right time frame, so I'm not too keen on that one as its a long route. We have to get back by the beginning of September for the kids to start school. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> Update:
> 
> Well we cancelled our return trip for this Saturday as we didnt have enough time to get everything organised. We've since tried to rebook but now all the ferries are booked up (holiday season duh!!), the flights arent much better and are horrrendously expensive! We have our removal man on standby and I've filled a few boxes, have some stuff ready for the rubbish bin and a pile for charity??!!! But so far, trying to book our return trip is proving difficult to say the least (YAY!!) It looks like its going to be the channel tunnel, altho the dogs are a problem, getting their tick and tape worm certificate within the right time frame, so I'm not too keen on that one as its a long route. We have to get back by the beginning of September for the kids to start school.
> 
> Jo xxx


Must be a bit weird for you now, not knowing whether to pack, or when to pack. Still, try to make the most of it and enjoy the sun and the beautiful places that are around you while you can


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> Update:
> 
> Well we cancelled our return trip for this Saturday as we didnt have enough time to get everything organised. We've since tried to rebook but now all the ferries are booked up (holiday season duh!!), the flights arent much better and are horrrendously expensive! We have our removal man on standby and I've filled a few boxes, have some stuff ready for the rubbish bin and a pile for charity??!!! But so far, trying to book our return trip is proving difficult to say the least (YAY!!) It looks like its going to be the channel tunnel, altho the dogs are a problem, getting their tick and tape worm certificate within the right time frame, so I'm not too keen on that one as its a long route. We have to get back by the beginning of September for the kids to start school.
> 
> Jo xxx


I can't believe you'r going back, it's going to upset kids education, language etc.
what about your spanish house? you haven't been in that one long?
what about your tan, swimming etc.?
there can't be enough reasons in the world to go backwards in life?
love mr & mrs griz:confused2:


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> I can't believe you'r going back, it's going to upset kids education, language etc.
> what about your spanish house? you haven't been in that one long?
> what about your tan, swimming etc.?
> there can't be enough reasons in the world to go backwards in life?
> love mr & mrs griz:confused2:


Its a bummer isnt it, but sometimes Griz, you have to do whats right for the family as a whole, including my grown up daughters and extended family. I've wrestled with all of it and still am. I've done a list (mrypg9 told me to lol), I've spoken to the family, I've worked out the finances, altho there are a lot of negatives about going back, the positives are winning! But its a moving target at the moment and I'm really trying to think of "the right thing to do, not what I'd like to do"

Out of interest, my OH thinks that since our "bad winter" and me breaking my leg, my confidence has dropped and that is part of his reasoning for us going back

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Its a bummer isnt it, but sometimes Griz, you have to do whats right for the family as a whole, including my grown up daughters and extended family. I've wrestled with all of it and still am. I've done a list (mrypg9 told me to lol), I've spoken to the family, I've worked out the finances, altho there are a lot of negatives about going back, the positives are winning! But its a moving target at the moment and I'm really trying to think of "the right thing to do, not what I'd like to do"
> 
> Out of interest, my OH thinks that since our "bad winter" and me breaking my leg, my confidence has dropped and that is part of his reasoning for us going back
> 
> Jo xxx


I think your OH could well have a point there - & it isn't easy being a 'part time single mum' when things go wrong

I've been doing it ever since the before the kids were born, on & off, and sometimes it's even hard for me, even though I'm used to it & I speaka da lingo

I bet _all_ your daughters are happy

especially the youngest


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> I bet _all_ your daughters are happy
> 
> especially the youngest


Actually, the older two live in my UK house and are not happy about "mummy" moving back in! And as for Ruby............ she...... she says that she now loves Spain and doesnt want to go back to the UK AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH


Jo xxx:confused2::confused2::eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Actually, the older two live in my UK house and are not happy about "mummy" moving back in! And as for Ruby............ she...... she says that she now loves Spain and doesnt want to go back to the UK AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Jo xxx:confused2::confused2::eyebrows:


oh.............

mind you - I suppose we could have predicted Ruby's reaction!!


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> Its a bummer isnt it, but sometimes Griz, you have to do whats right for the family as a whole, including my grown up daughters and extended family. I've wrestled with all of it and still am. I've done a list (mrypg9 told me to lol), I've spoken to the family, I've worked out the finances, altho there are a lot of negatives about going back, the positives are winning! But its a moving target at the moment and I'm really trying to think of "the right thing to do, not what I'd like to do"
> 
> Out of interest, my OH thinks that since our "bad winter" and me breaking my leg, my confidence has dropped and that is part of his reasoning for us going back
> 
> Jo xxx


Re last para: he could be right. 
After our discussion of said topic a couple of nights ago it struck us that neither of you really wants to leave, at least not until next spring.
At the end of the day it's your decision to make, obviously, but maybe it's the area you're in currently that's a major negative factor?
btw, did I mention that as well as the pluses and minuses list, you should have a third column, headed 'what if?'
In that you put all the ideas such as 'what if we stayed a few moinths more? what if we moved to another area?' and so on.
Then you look at all the + and - points to do with the what ifs?. It just broadens your thoughts a bit.
(I have had only a very small sherry since Weds. night....)


----------



## gerrit

A pro and contra list isn't always a good idea. When I made such a list at some point I had a balance of the pro's and contra's of living abroad but one of the pro's was so important to me that it was actually making the whole task of making a list pointless because no matter how many contra's, that one pro alone was reason enough for staying abroad. Turned out the right decision as well for me but anyways, my point is that a pro/contra list doesn't always work because counting arguments doesn't take the weight of a specific argument into consideration.

Anyways, all in all, it's a decision only you and your family can make. All the best no matter what you do and where you will be.


----------



## mrypg9

gerrit said:


> A pro and contra list isn't always a good idea. When I made such a list at some point I had a balance of the pro's and contra's of living abroad but one of the pro's was so important to me that it was actually making the whole task of making a list pointless because no matter how many contra's, that one pro alone was reason enough for staying abroad. Turned out the right decision as well for me but anyways, my point is that a pro/contra list doesn't always work because counting arguments doesn't take the weight of a specific argument into consideration.
> 
> Anyways, all in all, it's a decision only you and your family can make. All the best no matter what you do and where you will be.



It's not about just counting, though, it's about carefully considering each point.
And however it persuaded you, the very act of listing the pros and cons enabled you to isolate and act upon the most important factor.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> It's not about just counting, though, it's about carefully considering each point.
> And however it persuaded you, the very act of listing the pros and cons enabled you to isolate and act upon the most important factor.


I like what you were saying about the 'what if' list too


we've done the pro & con list a couple of times since we've been here, for various reasons

once it was when financially things were dreadful, but that was the only problem we had with living here - admittedly a rather important one


so we had a 'what if' we moved somewhere smaller with no pool etc, or moved to a much cheaper area

we decided to stay in the area but somewhere smaller & much cheaper - it gave us a financial breathing space, and although it wasn't the easiest or the most pleasant time for any of us, we're all glad we stayed


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> I like what you were saying about the 'what if' list too
> 
> 
> we've done the pro & con list a couple of times since we've been here, for various reasons
> 
> once it was when financially things were dreadful, but that was the only problem we had with living here - admittedly a rather important one
> 
> 
> so we had a 'what if' we moved somewhere smaller with no pool etc, or moved to a much cheaper area
> 
> we decided to stay in the area but somewhere smaller & much cheaper - it gave us a financial breathing space, and although it wasn't the easiest or the most pleasant time for any of us, we're all glad we stayed


I got the idea from a programme called CORT (can't remember what that stood for) which was 'invented' by a psychologist called Edward de Bono. The theory is that we should break our thought processes into separate chunks, like the Plus Minus Interest, Consider All Factors, Alternatives, Possibilities and Choices, Examine Both Sides and so on. I used to incorporate it into my adult language teaching classes in Prague as it helped them to actually SPEAK English - most people will give you their opinions if you give them an interesting topic to debate.
If you're interested it's probably around on the web somewhere.
Apparently some countries have made it - teaching thinking skills -a mandatory part of the school syllabus.

P.S. I promise not to get out of order on the forum


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> I got the idea from a programme called CORT (can't remember what that stood for) which was 'invented' by a psychologist called Edward de Bono. The theory is that we should break our thought processes into separate chunks, like the Plus Minus Interest, Consider All Factors, Alternatives, Possibilities and Choices, Examine Both Sides and so on. I used to incorporate it into my adult language teaching classes in Prague as it helped them to actually SPEAK English - most people will give you their opinions if you give them an interesting topic to debate.
> If you're interested it's probably around on the web somewhere.
> Apparently some countries have made it - teaching thinking skills -a mandatory part of the school syllabus.
> 
> P.S. I promise not to get out of order on the forum


I shall look for that when I have time

I can't remember where we got the 'what if' idea from - but with all big decisions that we haven't wanted to make we've used it



I can't imagine you getting out of order!!


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> I shall look for that when I have time
> 
> I can't remember where we got the 'what if' idea from - but with all big decisions that we haven't wanted to make we've used it
> 
> 
> 
> *It could be helpful for your teaching but I think you have to pay for the lesson notes. I found the first ten lessons useful but the rest of the pack got a bit 'carried away' if you know what I mean, got a bit 'mystical' whereas the first set is sensible and practical.*
> 
> 
> I can't imagine you getting out of order!!


*No, I'm not so unruly now -getting old- but I've had me moments in the past:*D


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> *No, I'm not so unruly now -getting old- but I've had me moments in the past:*D


I bet!!


----------



## dunmovin

jojo said:


> Actually, the older two live in my UK house and are not happy about "mummy" moving back in! And as for Ruby............ she...... she says that she now loves Spain and doesnt want to go back to the UK AAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Jo xxx:confused2::confused2::eyebrows:


Don't you just love kids.


I do.



but I couldn't eat a whole one


----------



## scharlack

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Hey Jo,

I guess you will have great memories of Spain and that's what matters... you'll be in the UK where you have family, friends, etc that are very important to one's life. All in all I think you had a good time in Spain and it's now time for the next step in life??? Perhaps you'll be in France, Germany or Italy in 5 yrs?!?!? Who knows? 

I wish you happiness, wherever you decide to go!

Cheer up and have a great weekend!


----------



## griz616

scharlack said:


> Hey Jo,
> 
> I guess you will have great memories of Spain and that's what matters... you'll be in the UK where you have family, friends, etc that are very important to one's life. All in all I think you had a good time in Spain and it's now time for the next step in life??? Perhaps you'll be in France, Germany or Italy in 5 yrs?!?!? Who knows?
> 
> I wish you happiness, wherever you decide to go!
> 
> Cheer up and have a great weekend!


hi jo any sign of a repreive yet????????????????????????


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> hi jo any sign of a repreive yet????????????????????????



Not really Griz. What you have to realise is that altho I love it here, its not easy. the cost of living here isnt cheap anymore, the exchange rate is better than it was, but its still shakey! My OH is away 80% of the time, we've just had the most awful winter here, floods trapping us in the house for days on end, power cuts, injuries, my dog died, my daughter was caught skiving school, smoking.... all had to be dealt with by me cos OH was either working or he couldnt get over cos of snow, ash.... whatever!!! He's now got a lot of work in the UK and wont be able to come over very much, he could possibly do with my help in the UK and that leads on to another thing. I miss working, I miss having my own money and having something to do with my time........ and then theres my older daughters, who are helping to look after their young half sister who's mother has just died and their father (my ex) has turned to the bottle. They're already finding that a bit of a struggle because they work odd hours. I feel I should help them too.

Its all very complicated really and it seems that apart from me and my feeling of belonging in Spain, the only sensible answer is for us to return. 

PS, I try not to talk about it too much on facebook


Jo xxxxx


----------



## natalieml

Jo,

I'm so sorry it's not worked out for you  I really do hope you will stay on the forum and let us know what you are up to. 

On the plus side you have made loads of friends here and can come over and visit us all  

Sending hugs xxxx



jojo said:


> Not really Griz. What you have to realise is that altho I love it here, its not easy. the cost of living here isnt cheap anymore, the exchange rate is better than it was, but its still shakey! My OH is away 80% of the time, we've just had the most awful winter here, floods trapping us in the house for days on end, power cuts, injuries, my dog died, my daughter was caught skiving school, smoking.... all had to be dealt with by me cos OH was either working or he couldnt get over cos of snow, ash.... whatever!!! He's now got a lot of work in the UK and wont be able to come over very much, he could possibly do with my help in the UK and that leads on to another thing. I miss working, I miss having my own money and having something to do with my time........ and then theres my older daughters, who are helping to look after their young half sister who's mother has just died and their father (my ex) has turned to the bottle. They're already finding that a bit of a struggle because they work odd hours. I feel I should help them too.
> 
> Its all very complicated really and it seems that apart from me and my feeling of belonging in Spain, the only sensible answer is for us to return.
> 
> PS, I try not to talk about it too much on facebook
> 
> 
> Jo xxxxx


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> Not really Griz. What you have to realise is that altho I love it here, its not easy. the cost of living here isnt cheap anymore, the exchange rate is better than it was, but its still shakey! My OH is away 80% of the time, we've just had the most awful winter here, floods trapping us in the house for days on end, power cuts, injuries, my dog died, my daughter was caught skiving school, smoking.... all had to be dealt with by me cos OH was either working or he couldnt get over cos of snow, ash.... whatever!!! He's now got a lot of work in the UK and wont be able to come over very much, he could possibly do with my help in the UK and that leads on to another thing. I miss working, I miss having my own money and having something to do with my time........ and then theres my older daughters, who are helping to look after their young half sister who's mother has just died and their father (my ex) has turned to the bottle. They're already finding that a bit of a struggle because they work odd hours. I feel I should help them too.
> 
> Its all very complicated really and it seems that apart from me and my feeling of belonging in Spain, the only sensible answer is for us to return.
> 
> PS, I try not to talk about it too much on facebook
> 
> 
> Jo xxxxx


gotcha, sorry, just seems such a shame. here is us trying our best to get there, and poor you having to return, wish i could help. :confused2:


----------



## Expat_Family

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx



Sad to hear that. Best of luck for your move back!
We don't know each other, but a big thanks to you.

We researched about private schools here in the forum, and because of your comments we had a look at Sunland too. Once we visited the school we decided to send our son to Sunland. He will start in September, but already was there in the Summer Camp. A wonderful school and great recommendation!

Some years ago we too moved back from Spain to our home country after staying in Spain for 10 years. 
After 1 year there we felt so depressed and unhappy that we relocated again, first to Argentina, but then finally moved back to Spain last year. So happy to be here again.


----------



## jojo

Expat_Family said:


> Sad to hear that. Best of luck for your move back!
> We don't know each other, but a big thanks to you.
> 
> We researched about private schools here in the forum, and because of your comments we had a look at Sunland too. Once we visited the school we decided to send our son to Sunland. He will start in September, but already was there in the Summer Camp. A wonderful school and great recommendation!
> 
> Some years ago we too moved back from Spain to our home country after staying in Spain for 10 years.
> After 1 year there we felt so depressed and unhappy that we relocated again, first to Argentina, but then finally moved back to Spain last year. So happy to be here again.



Hi Expat Family and welcome to the forum. I suspect we wont be away for long either!!!

However, I feel I must point out that we removed my son from Sunlands recently, as the headmaster resigned and several teachers I had respect for are no longer there. I cant make too many comments on the open forum. But we moved my son to "the British College, Benalmadena" and so far, so good, Altho its the summer holidays now. A good guide is National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss who oversee the teaching standards and quality of the schools in Spain

If you want any further info from me, then feel free to PM me 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Jaxx

jojo said:


> Thrax I'd love to stay here and buy you a drink and to see that baby of yours!!!! I know why I came here in the first place and altho its nothing like I thought it would be, its felt like home from day 1! My heads all over the place with it all. I'm trying to keep focussed on why I have to go back and the good things about it, but my heart keeps screaming out NO!!!!!! Everywhere around me are the sights, sounds, smells of Spain. Even that irrritating little jingle in Mercadona (anyone who's been here for a while knows the one I mean lol) nearly had me in tears this morning cos my days of hearing it are numbered!! As I said on another thread, even my neighbours dreadfully painful wailing/singing is making me feel sad!
> 
> OH is returning to Spain tomorrow, he was coming to help with the packing and sort the car out etc...... I'm sure it would help if he felt the same way I do.... however, I need to snap back into "its the right thing to do" mode
> 
> jo xxxx


Oh Jo,i so feel for you,i really do. I am in turmoil too at the moment, really want to come to Spain but am just selling all my lovely antique furniture and all my ornaments, some of which have been in my family for many years. I have loved my cottage here in the UK and will also be sad to see it go. Also our close family it will be a real wrench ,but we are looking forward to our adventure in Spain and some sun on our backs and our family coming for holidays etc. Things are not so bad here Jo, we have had the best summer for a long time. It will also be wonderful for you to spend more time with your family again. Chin up and i am sure everyone on here is thinking of you xxx :juggle:


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> Hi Expat Family and welcome to the forum. I suspect we wont be away for long either!!!
> 
> However, I feel I must point out that we removed my son from Sunlands recently, as the headmaster resigned and several teachers I had respect for are no longer there. I cant make too many comments on the open forum. But we moved my son to "the British College, Benalmadena" and so far, so good, Altho its the summer holidays now. A good guide is National Association of British Schools in Spain - Nabss who oversee the teaching standards and quality of the schools in Spain
> 
> If you want any further info from me, then feel free to PM me
> 
> Jo xxxx


See there you are again, helping what are people going to do without you:eyebrows:


----------



## owdoggy

Jo, give me a chance to get the studio built & sorted and if in the future you start getting a bit twitchy about Spain & have a spare week then there's an open invitation to come to Casa de Los Perros Locos. There's naff all to do here (that's why we like it) and it might be a bit of a culture shock compared to where you were but we think it's canny here (you've seen the piccies), me & your fella could lock ourselves away in the studio & make some noise whilst you & Mrs Doggy kick back by the pool (drinks service available if required of course:clap2 or do some of that shopping stuff if you really have to........ you'll have to travel a fair bit to do that though 

All I'll say is you give us some dates and if we can do it then fine, if we can't.........then you've had it....... I can't say fairer than that eh.



Doggy


----------



## griz616

owdoggy said:


> Jo, give me a chance to get the studio built & sorted and if in the future you start getting a bit twitchy about Spain & have a spare week then there's an open invitation to come to Casa de Los Perros Locos. There's naff all to do here (that's why we like it) and it might be a bit of a culture shock compared to where you were but we think it's canny here (you've seen the piccies), me & your fella could lock ourselves away in the studio & make some noise whilst you & Mrs Doggy kick back by the pool (drinks service available if required of course:clap2 or do some of that shopping stuff if you really have to........ you'll have to travel a fair bit to do that though
> 
> All I'll say is you give us some dates and if we can do it then fine, if we can't.........then you've had it....... I can't say fairer than that eh.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


good on you doggy, when you get her there put her on a chain, so she can only be on the web, or drink/swim.


----------



## jules-crewuk

Dear Jojo
I hope you don't mind my tagging into these postings but I'm a producer/camerawoman at the BBC in London and I am researching a film about expats returning to the UK. More specifically, I'm interested in the views and impressions of expats once they have been back in the UK for a month or so.
I'm very sorry you had to return under such difficult circumstances and I can imagine it hasn't been easy to settle back into British life but I would really appreciate it if you felt you could tell me about what it's been like....good and bad. This would be purely for research purposes with no commitment to be involved with my project any further. If you are willing to consider this or would like to know more then my email is [email protected] and I would love to hear from you.
Regards Julie


----------



## donz

Jo how sad I am to read this. I don't know you personally but you have helped so many people on this forum with your warm and honest opinions/direction for those needing help in any aspects

I really hope you will be able to bring yourself to continue posting and one day return! We could have a Jojo reunion in the future!

Whatever happens, I can see that you have a good heart and doing the best for people around you. Remember it doesn't have to be forever xx


----------



## jojo

so, a strange twist of fate!! Some friends of mine run a lovely little bakery/cafe in Alhaurin El Grande, a local town and they need someone to help waitress, organise, wash up, sweep, clean the loos, eat the profits??¿...... and after some soul searching etc I'm gonna do it!!! It means that I wont be going back to the UK! Ruby can go to the international school, so she can moan about that, I wont brood so much for my OH, I'll have my own money and it'll give me my lost confidence back!!! We will move to another house that isnt quite so difficult in the winter and I think, that maybe, just maybe things will work out great!!! I'm sure I can help my friends who own the Cafe/bakery to make it more streamlined and - well its already successful, but make it run smoothly and efficiently!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> so, a strange twist of fate!! Some friends of mine run a lovely little bakery/cafe in Alhaurin El Grande, a local town and they need someone to help waitress, organise, wash up, sweep, clean the loos, eat the profits??¿...... and after some soul searching etc I'm gonna do it!!! It means that I wont be going back to the UK! Ruby can go to the international school, so she can moan about that, I wont brood so much for my OH, I'll have my own money and it'll give me my lost confidence back!!! We will move to another house that isnt quite so difficult in the winter and I think, that maybe, just maybe things will work out great!!! I'm sure I can help my friends who own the Cafe/bakery to make it more streamlined and - well its already successful, but make it run smoothly and efficiently!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


_*Oh My God!
What are you telling me woman!!??
Many, many, many... *_

CONGRATULATIONS JOJO!!!!!!   

More details please! When do you start? Are you looking for a house? What does OH think?????!!!!

PS have just seen the perfect job advertised on the forum for mrypg9. Organising stag and hen parties in Madrid. With your experience in the Czech republic you'll have no probs getting the job Mary!!


----------



## Jaxx

jojo said:


> so, a strange twist of fate!! Some friends of mine run a lovely little bakery/cafe in Alhaurin El Grande, a local town and they need someone to help waitress, organise, wash up, sweep, clean the loos, eat the profits??¿...... and after some soul searching etc I'm gonna do it!!! It means that I wont be going back to the UK! Ruby can go to the international school, so she can moan about that, I wont brood so much for my OH, I'll have my own money and it'll give me my lost confidence back!!! We will move to another house that isnt quite so difficult in the winter and I think, that maybe, just maybe things will work out great!!! I'm sure I can help my friends who own the Cafe/bakery to make it more streamlined and - well its already successful, but make it run smoothly and efficiently!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


So pleased for you Jo, best of luck x:clap2:


----------



## Xose

jojo said:


> so, a strange twist of fate!! Some friends of mine run a lovely little bakery/cafe in Alhaurin El Grande, a local town and they need someone to help waitress, organise, wash up, sweep, clean the loos, eat the profits??¿...... and after some soul searching etc I'm gonna do it!!! It means that I wont be going back to the UK! Ruby can go to the international school, so she can moan about that, I wont brood so much for my OH, I'll have my own money and it'll give me my lost confidence back!!! We will move to another house that isnt quite so difficult in the winter and I think, that maybe, just maybe things will work out great!!! I'm sure I can help my friends who own the Cafe/bakery to make it more streamlined and - well its already successful, but make it run smoothly and efficiently!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow! who says change is slow in Spain? Great news and good luck with it all.


----------



## jojo

My friends own a bakery/cafe/restaurant called Picniks in Alhaurin El Grande (oops advertising lol). They're doing really well, too well. There older daughters are over during their holidays from uni and helping out, but they're due to go back in September. We've all been talking recently about our issues and it seemed like a logical decision. We've all been thinking it over, it needed careful thought on our part cos going back wasnt a decision we took lightly and there are other family members who are involved, but if we dont give it one last try......... I need a challenge and it'll be nice to have my own money again. Even Ruby likes the idea cos it means we can send her to an international school (she hated her spanish school) and the owners of the bakery are one of her friends parents! My husband is the only one who's gonna suffer cos I was supposed to go back and help him with his work, altho I can do that on the PC, but he'll not see so much of us cos of his extra work load!!!



Jo xxxx


----------



## donz

wowee!!!! excellent news Jo!!!! :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica

you are one lucky lady!


I know how much you wanted to stay - & I firmly believe that if you're meant to stay, something will happen to keep you here
:clap2:


----------



## Cazzy

Great news, we'll pop in and see you when we are in that area!!

Caz x


----------



## owdoggy

jojo said:


> so, a strange twist of fate!! Some friends of mine run a lovely little bakery/cafe in Alhaurin El Grande, a local town and they need someone to help waitress, organise, wash up, sweep, clean the loos, eat the profits??¿...... and after some soul searching etc I'm gonna do it!!! It means that I wont be going back to the UK! Ruby can go to the international school, so she can moan about that, I wont brood so much for my OH, I'll have my own money and it'll give me my lost confidence back!!! We will move to another house that isnt quite so difficult in the winter and I think, that maybe, just maybe things will work out great!!! I'm sure I can help my friends who own the Cafe/bakery to make it more streamlined and - well its already successful, but make it run smoothly and efficiently!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Good on yer lass:clap2:

And don't forget, when dealing with the public, the customer is always right so when you get a right whinging git of an ex-pat being a complete tosser try not to insert a doughnut in them


Doggy


----------



## maxdog008

Hi Jo 
Really pleased for you and hope it works out. I think we all need to find a niche for ourselves here whilst hubbies are working, I was lucky to be asked to look after my friend's house and apartments which has given me my own money and at the same time has filled my day. I had a great career in the UK and really missed it at first. My confidence took a dive too but now I feel totally settled and love the lifestyle. I am also just venturing out on starting my own business, based here in Spain but selling to the Uk and american market so who knows what the future holds!!! 
It will be hard for you to be seperated from your oh but when you do get together ...well it will be really special. I lived in UK for the first three years of my hubby being here and it was tough but when he came home or I came here we always had really special times n made the most of each other!! Good luck xx


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> My friends own a bakery/cafe/restaurant called Picniks in Alhaurin El Grande (oops advertising lol). They're doing really well, too well. There older daughters are over during their holidays from uni and helping out, but they're due to go back in September. We've all been talking recently about our issues and it seemed like a logical decision. We've all been thinking it over, it needed careful thought on our part cos going back wasnt a decision we took lightly and there are other family members who are involved, but if we dont give it one last try......... I need a challenge and it'll be nice to have my own money again. Even Ruby likes the idea cos it means we can send her to an international school (she hated her spanish school) and the owners of the bakery are one of her friends parents! My husband is the only one who's gonna suffer cos I was supposed to go back and help him with his work, altho I can do that on the PC, but he'll not see so much of us cos of his extra work load!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx



Best news I've heard for ages, I'm really pleased for you.


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> Best news I've heard for ages, I'm really pleased for you.



Well you and mrs Griz had better get your butts over here and come and have a coffee, a sausage sarnie and a chocolate brownie at my new place of employment then Griz!!!! 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> Well you and mrs Griz had better get your butts over here and come and have a coffee, a sausage sarnie and a chocolate brownie at my new place of employment then Griz!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxxx


would absolutely love to, and will. As soon as the builders finish the work on the house caused by the recent fire. griz & julia


----------



## natalieml

Jo - that's fantastic news. I might get to see you on the school runs after all, if you not too busy working.

I'm really really pleased for you. Can't elive in less than 4 months we will be living there.




jojo said:


> Well you and mrs Griz had better get your butts over here and come and have a coffee, a sausage sarnie and a chocolate brownie at my new place of employment then Griz!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxxx


----------



## jojo

natalieml said:


> Jo - that's fantastic news. I might get to see you on the school runs after all, if you not too busy working.
> 
> I'm really really pleased for you. Can't elive in less than 4 months we will be living there.



Yes, we can meet, hey, you can drive over and have a coffee at my place of employment, its not that far!!!!! We're planning for my daughter to go to the school too??!!??? She'll be in year 9 I think?? Does that tie in with your boys, I cant remember their ages? will any of em be in the same class???

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml

Jo - that would be lovely. My boys will be in year 5 and year 3 so they are younger but that doesn't stop us meeting up 

You'll have to give me directions or sat nav instructions - lol

We are flying over on the 25th October - 2nd November on a house hunting trip and the boys have a day at the school on Wednesday 27th October. 

Once again am really thrilled for you that your staying xx



jojo said:


> Yes, we can meet, hey, you can drive over and have a coffee at my place of employment, its not that far!!!!! We're planning for my daughter to go to the school too??!!??? She'll be in year 9 I think?? Does that tie in with your boys, I cant remember their ages? will any of em be in the same class???
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

natalieml said:


> Jo - that would be lovely. My boys will be in year 5 and year 3 so they are younger but that doesn't stop us meeting up
> 
> You'll have to give me directions or sat nav instructions - lol
> 
> We are flying over on the 25th October - 2nd November on a house hunting trip and the boys have a day at the school on Wednesday 27th October.
> 
> Once again am really thrilled for you that your staying xx


So am I, its such a relief and such a challenge. I've always worked and I need something to "get my teeth into" and to have what I call my own money - to contribute. Thats possibly been the trouble recently with being here, with all the disasters during the winter culminating in my broken leg I lost a lot of my confidence and "buzz". And theres lots going on with my family in the UK, I felt that was going to be the only place where I could get it back and I didnt fancy another grim winter here on my own with the kids!!! And in the summer? Theres only so much sunbathing, lazing around the pool, beach that you can do!

Maybe it'll work? Maybe it wont, but its given me something to throw myself into!! So you must come over and have a coffee at "Picniks", altho I'm sure we'll meet around the school!!

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml

It will all work out - I'm sure of it 

Will def meet up xx




jojo said:


> So am I, its such a relief and such a challenge. I've always worked and I need something to "get my teeth into" and to have what I call my own money - to contribute. Thats possibly been the trouble recently with being here, with all the disasters during the winter culminating in my broken leg I lost a lot of my confidence and "buzz". And theres lots going on with my family in the UK, I felt that was going to be the only place where I could get it back and I didnt fancy another grim winter here on my own with the kids!!! And in the summer? Theres only so much sunbathing, lazing around the pool, beach that you can do!
> 
> Maybe it'll work? Maybe it wont, but its given me something to throw myself into!! So you must come over and have a coffee at "Picniks", altho I'm sure we'll meet around the school!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## fourgotospain

Hey Jo that's fab!! :clap2:

It's a funny thing the self esteem eh? The last six months we were in England I was a full time home-maker and found it incredibly dull. And I didn't even have an exciting job before that - nursery teacher and then a childminder, but my 'work' collegues dropped off the radar as I no longer had toddlers and I was so bored with housework (which I hate!) Through all our travel through Asia I met so many 'trailing spouses' that were either gym obsessed, beauty treatment obsessed or shopping obsessed and miserable.  One of the reasons we live here is that I can't live that life, so hubby continuing with overseas contracts was a no-no. So now I hardly have time to blink, but I love it LOL! I hope you enjoy your new career (!) and I tell you what - you'll be so busy you won't have time to obsess over Ruby's latest drama!!!

Good luck
Rachel xxxx


----------



## jojo

fourgotospain said:


> Hey Jo that's fab!! :clap2:
> 
> It's a funny thing the self esteem eh? The last six months we were in England I was a full time home-maker and found it incredibly dull. And I didn't even have an exciting job before that - nursery teacher and then a childminder, but my 'work' collegues dropped off the radar as I no longer had toddlers and I was so bored with housework (which I hate!) Through all our travel through Asia I met so many 'trailing spouses' that were either gym obsessed, beauty treatment obsessed or shopping obsessed and miserable.  One of the reasons we live here is that I can't live that life, so hubby continuing with overseas contracts was a no-no. So now I hardly have time to blink, but I love it LOL! I hope you enjoy your new career (!) and I tell you what - you'll be so busy you won't have time to obsess over Ruby's latest drama!!!
> 
> Good luck
> Rachel xxxx



LOLOL...Thanks Rachel, you're so right, we all need a mission and a project to forfill our own levels! As for Ruby, she's too much of a primadona to not have anyone obsessing over her LOL!!!! But thats going to change, she needs to realise her place in the family!!! I'm going to stop feeling guilty for making her move to Spain. She loves it here really, its just not fashionable in her world to admit to it!



Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez

Congrats & good luck. I hope it all works out for the best .


----------



## jkchawner

gus-lopez said:


> Congrats & good luck. I hope it all works out for the best .


fab news jo :clap2:
me and tina may come over again sooner than u think any chance of a guided tour again lol :confused2:
on a serious note we are looking at coming over soon be in touch
regards shaun


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> fab news jo :clap2:
> me and tina may come over again sooner than u think any chance of a guided tour again lol :confused2:
> on a serious note we are looking at coming over soon be in touch
> regards shaun


As long as you get the name of your hotel right this time Shawn!!!! Be lovely to see you both tho

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky;
PS have just seen the perfect job advertised on the forum for mrypg9. Organising stag and hen parties in Madrid. With your experience in the Czech republic you'll have no probs getting the job Mary!!:)[/QUOTE said:


> Oh yes!! I have loads of ideas for that kind of thing...
> Most involving razor wire, fierce dogs, tazers, straitjackets etc. etc.
> There was a company called 'Prague Pissup' -I kid you not -that organised stag and hen parties.
> Activities included drinking contests, visits to brothels and white-water rafting.....
> 
> 
> Jo....that's good news. Hope it all works out...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mrypg9 said:


> Oh yes!! I have loads of ideas for that kind of thing...
> Most involving razor wire, fierce dogs, tazers, straitjackets etc. etc.


Glad to see you're up for it!!


----------



## DROOBY

jojo said:


> so, a strange twist of fate!! Some friends of mine run a lovely little bakery/cafe in Alhaurin El Grande, a local town and they need someone to help waitress, organise, wash up, sweep, clean the loos, eat the profits??¿...... and after some soul searching etc I'm gonna do it!!! It means that I wont be going back to the UK! Ruby can go to the international school, so she can moan about that, I wont brood so much for my OH, I'll have my own money and it'll give me my lost confidence back!!! We will move to another house that isnt quite so difficult in the winter and I think, that maybe, just maybe things will work out great!!! I'm sure I can help my friends who own the Cafe/bakery to make it more streamlined and - well its already successful, but make it run smoothly and efficiently!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Got your PM Jo and now caught up with situation. Well done you! hope it all works out. Partial to a Bakery and been meaning to adventure down your way for a while now, so never know might just pop in

D


----------



## jojo

DROOBY said:


> Got your PM Jo and now caught up with situation. Well done you! hope it all works out. Partial to a Bakery and been meaning to adventure down your way for a while now, so never know might just pop in
> 
> D



You must!!!! They make proper British cakes, pastries etc!! Bakewell tarts, cream slices, chocolate eclairs, chocolate brownies, fairy cakes, vicotria sponge, custom celebration cakes and some savouries, melbury pies, proper pork pies, cornish pasties, sausage rolls....... sausage sandwiches, BLT sandwiches........ yeah, yeah, yeah typically British, but why not!?? The Spanish love em too!


Jo xxx


----------



## griz616

jojo said:


> You must!!!! They make proper British cakes!! Bakewell tarts, cream slices, chocolate eclairs, chocolate brownies, fairy cakes and some savouries, melbury pies, proper pork pies, cornish pasties, sausage rolls....... sausage sandwiches, BLT sandwiches........ yeah, yeah, yeah typically British, but why not!??
> 
> Jo xxx


Its nice to here you sounded exited, after the doldrums you have just been through. I hope the bakery have room for expansion, cos when you get stuck in, I can see it blossoming. best of luck griz x


----------



## jojo

griz616 said:


> Its nice to here you sounded exited, after the doldrums you have just been through. I hope the bakery have room for expansion, cos when you get stuck in, I can see it blossoming. best of luck griz x


Along with my waistline lol!!! Seriously, the sad thing is that I am gluten intolerant, so I cant really eat any of it !!!!!!!!! Altho occasionally I may throw caution to the wind.....

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Along with my waistline lol!!! Seriously, the sad thing is that I am gluten intolerant, so I cant really eat any of it !!!!!!!!! Altho occasionally I may throw caution to the wind.....
> 
> Jo xxx


see - that's why you got the job


you won't be eating all the profits:bolt:


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> You must!!!! They make proper British cakes, pastries etc!! Bakewell tarts, cream slices, chocolate eclairs, chocolate brownies, fairy cakes, vicotria sponge, custom celebration cakes and some savouries, melbury pies, proper pork pies, cornish pasties, sausage rolls....... sausage sandwiches, BLT sandwiches........ yeah, yeah, yeah typically British, but why not!?? The Spanish love em too!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, after all, Spanish restaurants are very popular with Brits in the UK so why shouldn't British pastries be popular with Spaniards. Cakes etc. are one thing we do well, imo.
Do they make date slices? I used to love those. We had an old-fashioned bakery near our cottage, they used to bake everything on the premises, bread, cakes, DATE SLICES.....
The smell of baking especially in the early morning was gorgeous.


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, after all, Spanish restaurants are very popular with Brits in the UK so why shouldn't British pastries be popular with Spaniards. Cakes etc. are one thing we do well, imo.
> Do they make date slices? I used to love those. We had an old-fashioned bakery near our cottage, they used to bake everything on the premises, bread, cakes, DATE SLICES.....
> The smell of baking especially in the early morning was gorgeous.


 I dont know about date slices, but he'll bake anything you ask him to. He does it all on the premises and from scratch. 

Funnily enough we went to our local Indian curry house last night for a takeaway - (extortionately expensive compared to the UK, but nice every now and again) and I was thinking the same thing. Food and countries are all over the world. In our Alhaurin de la Torre we have a leboneze, chinese, italian, indian, asian, belgiun, turkish ....... But no British/English!! Maybe We should expand the bakery and open a British bakery/cafe here!!????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> I dont know about date slices, but he'll bake anything you ask him to. He does it all on the premises and from scratch.
> 
> Funnily enough we went to our local Indian curry house last night for a takeaway - (extortionately expensive compared to the UK, but nice every now and again) and I was thinking the same thing. Food and countries are all over the world. In our Alhaurin de la Torre we have a leboneze, chinese, italian, indian, asian, belgiun, turkish ....... But no British/English!! Maybe We should expand the bakery and open a British bakery/cafe here!!?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Maybe an old-fashioned English teashop would go down well. You know, the sort of genteel establishment the French call 'un salon de the'.
Cool, quiet, just the clink of teaspoons on china....madeleines, Victoria sponge, Battenberg cake..and DATE SLICES.


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> Maybe an old-fashioned English teashop would go down well. You know, the sort of genteel establishment the French call 'un salon de the'.
> Cool, quiet, just the clink of teaspoons on china....madeleines, Victoria sponge, Battenberg cake..and DATE SLICES.



Doilys, proper tiered cake stands, waitresses in white pinnies, a spring bell on the door, morning coffee, afternoon tea, cucumber sandwiches..........oooh and scones with cream and jam... Very "agatha christy" hhhmmmmm!! Its a thought. I like it!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> Doilys, proper tiered cake stands, waitresses in white pinnies, a spring bell on the door, morning coffee, afternoon tea, cucumber sandwiches..........oooh and scones with cream and jam... Very "agatha christy" hhhmmmmm!! Its a thought. I like it!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I seriously think it could take off. Should attract a better class of clientele too.
Especially if you have DATE SLICES.


----------



## jojo

Its certainly a different way of looking at it. Rather than apologising for being British and trying to integrate as such and pretend we're not, why not sell ourselves as being British - yes we can still integrate (I'm never quite sure what that word means???), but just as other nationalities do, bring the best of our countries assets and introduce it as such!!!!!????? "ye olde English DATE SLICE shoppe"???!!!!!!

jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> Its certainly a different way of looking at it. Rather than apologising for being British and trying to integrate as such and pretend we're not, why not sell ourselves as being British - yes we can still integrate (I'm never quite sure what that word means???), but just as other nationalities do, bring the best of our countries assets and introduce it as such!!!!!????? "ye olde English DATE SLICE shoppe"???!!!!!!
> 
> jo xxx


Like you, I have no idea what is meant by 'integrating'. I live surrounded by Spaniards, shop with Spaniards, drive on Spanish roads, have Spanish friends, speak Spanish, listen to Spanish radio, read Spanish newspapers....but I'm a British immigrant!!
I do know what not integrating means in the UK context....I think that people from non-European cultures should conform to British habits of dress, in public at least....yes, I would ban the niqab in public places -and speak English. But the fact is that we are moving to a global culture where much of what we eat, wear, listen to and view is the same wherever we are, whether we like it or not.
Apart from not speaking Spanish in the house and watching Sky rather than Spanish tv (chiefly for football) I don't do anything differently from the average Spaniard.
The last time I went to M&S in La Canada it was full of Spanish women.....
So ye olde Englishe tea shoppe might go down well.
Especially with DATE SLICES.
You'll be needing an aspidistra or two for decoration. I'll look out for you....we're manning (personning?) the plant stall at the ADANA Dog Show on September 19th.


----------



## Expat_Family

jojo said:


> My friends own a bakery/cafe/restaurant called Picniks in Alhaurin El Grande (oops advertising lol). They're doing really well, too well. There older daughters are over during their holidays from uni and helping out, but they're due to go back in September. We've all been talking recently about our issues and it seemed like a logical decision. We've all been thinking it over, it needed careful thought on our part cos going back wasnt a decision we took lightly and there are other family members who are involved, but if we dont give it one last try......... I need a challenge and it'll be nice to have my own money again. Even Ruby likes the idea cos it means we can send her to an international school (she hated her spanish school) and the owners of the bakery are one of her friends parents! My husband is the only one who's gonna suffer cos I was supposed to go back and help him with his work, altho I can do that on the PC, but he'll not see so much of us cos of his extra work load!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx



Ooops. Almost missed that great news...

CONGRATULATIONS :clap2:

Will you move somewhere closer to your kids school?
Alhaurin el Grande-Mijas-Benalmadena area?


----------



## jojo

Expat_Family said:


> Ooops. Almost missed that great news...
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS :clap2:
> 
> Will you move somewhere closer to your kids school?
> Alhaurin el Grande-Mijas-Benalmadena area?



Well, we're debating that one!! We're leaving the house we're in, altho I dont think theres any urgency as we get on with the owner! But its trying to work our exactly where and the permutations. At the moment my son gets to the Benalmadena school by train (from plaza mayor). I'll be working in El Grande. So where would the best place to live be??????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Well, we're debating that one!! We're leaving the house we're in, altho I dont think theres any urgency as we get on with the owner! But its trying to work our exactly where and the permutations. At the moment my son gets to the Benalmadena school by train (from plaza mayor). I'll be working in El Grande. So where would the best place to live be??????
> 
> Jo xxx


I reckon you should re-name this thread

_*was going back - gotta job - now staying - looking for a new home & don't know where!!!*_

:clap2:


----------



## jacam

jojo said:


> After a turbulent few months, the death of a fairly close family member and my husband winning a rather large contract in the UK, it has been decided that we are going back there!! Luckily we still have our UK house to go to. So we're now packing up and leaving on Saturday 7th August, driving up to Santander and taking the ferry with the dogs in my old citroen (if it makes it ????????????????)
> 
> I'm so gutted I can barely type this
> 
> 
> Jo xx


We had to do the same thing two years ago and i was guttted too, but I can honestly say that I am now so happy to be back in the UK and it is amazing how quickly you adapts Good Luck


----------



## gerrit

So you're staying in Spain after all? Great news for you  So what type of job you'll do within the restaurant?


----------



## jojo

gerrit said:


> So you're staying in Spain after all? Great news for you  So what type of job you'll do within the restaurant?



Anything and everything!! I've never been a "jobsworth". If summat needs doing, then I'll do it (altho they'll probably only ever let me bake a cake once!!)!! My main motivation will be to make this little bakery the biggest success story in Spain lol!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato

mrypg9 said:


> the ADANA Dog Show on September 19th.


Where is that? Might pop down...


----------



## mrypg9

jimenato said:


> Where is that? Might pop down...


Oh, that would be great!!!
It's at the Palacio de Congresios....look it up on the ADANA website.
Look forward to seeing you


----------



## gerrit

well, I'm glad for you that you can stay in Spain after all. You seem to really feel at home here, so it's nice that you can extend your stay after all.  Maybe you should organise a meet-up in the restaurant and treat us all a drink to celebrate your staying-in-Spain


----------

